# Böhler K390



## suntravel

An other hard to kill PM Steel.

If the Grind is not to thin will cut bones without any chipping or loose of sharpness.

HT is a bit tricky, but can be done good with an Evenheat and Dry Ice...

Grind ist hollow on one side with 420mm contakt wheel, under the hollow grind it is convex, giving a good food release.










































Regards

Uwe


----------



## suntravel

First 2 pics forgotten...











Regards 

Uwe


----------

